# mi-e dor de tine!



## hippychick

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me, I have a Romanian friend and sometimes he sends me messages in Romanian, i've tried to translate them, if someone could tell me if I'm correct?

mi-e dor de tine, astept mesaj de la tine sa-mi spui faci.

I think this means I miss you and am writing you this message to see how you are?

and this next one I have no idea!!

Vreau sa te rog ceva: sa-mi trimiti cateva poze cu tine in mail te rog.

If someone could help I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the forum 

You're quite good  - the first one means: "I miss you, I'm waiting for a message from you to see how you're doing."

The second: "I would like to ask you something: would you please e-mail me some pictures of yourself."

P.S. Oh, and please try to use proper capitalisation


----------



## hippychick

Ah that's great! Thank you so much! Now I have to figure out a reply! Ha ha.


----------



## anto33

Hello: I would like to ask you one more thing, please e-mail me some pictures of you.
Good luck !



hippychick said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me, I have a Romanian friend and sometimes he sends me messages in Romanian, i've tried to translate them, if someone could tell me if I'm correct?
> 
> mi-e dor de tine, astept mesaj de la tine sa-mi spui faci.
> 
> I think this means I miss you and am writing you this message to see how you are?
> 
> and this next one I have no idea!!
> 
> Vreau sa te rog ceva: sa-mi trimiti cateva poze cu tine in mail te rog.
> 
> If someone could help I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------

